# 2010 Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Propel Kayak - $1500 (Navarre)



## Off the Hook

2010 Native Watercraft Mariner 12.5 Propel Kayak -- Like new / lightly used (pedal forward / reverse). Color: Sand 
Retails for $1900.00 will sell for $1500.00.


Also, will include matching Native Watercraft Multisport Cart for an additional $100.00. 

Call (850) 637-7915


----------



## feef706

Is the Kayak still available?


----------

